# Need my hand held today...



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I had not brought this up before because I didn't want it to be an issue, but I find myself needing support today. My Dad, who quite frankly, means the world to me, has Waldenstroms Macroglobulinemia, a rare incurable cancer. He was diagnosed in December and has had several rounds of different types of chemo. This last round was stronger because the one before was not doing the job. He has a mass in his chest that is not going away, it may be a different cancer altogether. He had a CAT scan last Friday, getting the results today. I find myself rather nervous and scared of what my Mom is going to tell me when I call her later. He has been feeling better and his blood counts are up, so I really shouldn't worry, but that mass really has me concerned. I am trying to stay positive, but it is so hard. I don't know what I would do without my Dad. He has always represented total security to me, someone who is always there and who will help me up no matter how hard I fall. I will be totally lost if I lose him and it is very frightening.So, any good thoughts you can send my way are appreciated. I am trying to keep busy and keep the faith but it's hard to do when I am so scared.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I am sorry to hear about your dad.Big HUGS and positive thoughts your way and for your Dad.Were here if you need anything. I wish there was more I/we could do to help, but were here for support so you know.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

GOOD NEWS!!!!! The doctor said there was "remarkable shrinkage"!!! YES!!!







He will now have another round of the same chemo he just finished and then go from there. Thank you, Eric. I've been doing a pretty good job of staying positive and today just took me by surprise that I was so scared. I'm glad you are there!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Lauralee,That is great news about the shrinkage. I hope it continues to shrink and disappears..I will keep your dad in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Is it OK if i do the happy dance for you Laura?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi lauralee:That's great news! I'm sending lots of good thoughts your way.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, I am very happy to hear that it is shrinking. I wish him continued success with the fight and continued good thoughts. Good news Indeed.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you so much everyone! My Mom said that this morning they decided they would either go out and celebrate tonight or sit at home and cry in their beer, depending on the news. Well, it's a celebration for sure!


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

That's great news. Hugs all around.AZ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Laura, I hope your father gets better and that everything coming your way are good news.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great News Laura!







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Laura - great news about your dada. I'll keep him and your family in my prayers.nancy


----------

